# Zoom Groom



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

I loves it! I have mostly short haired dogs and it's AMAZING. At the fifth of the cost of a Furminator tool (or even less) it's well worth it to me to replace it every once in a long while.

Anyone else love this tool? How did you come across it? What do YOU use for short haired dogs if you don't use it?

My dogs fight over who it gets used on first, they really love it too


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

rubber curry brushes like the zoom groom are wonderful. I used to use them and was interduced to them at my grooming job, I dont have a short coated dog but I recommend them to others.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been meaning to get one. I use a rake comb and natural bristle brush for everyday grooming and a furminator for when the shedding is heavy (like now :-0) . I love the furminator but it's not an everyday tool by any means, so I think a zoom groom-type tool would be perfect for upkeep. Are the off-brand kinds any good, does anyone know? Or should I get the real deal?


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't know about the off brands (are there any?) but it's a pretty cheap brush...and a-fricken-mazing!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I have two of them, because Dilly-Dally thinks grooming is a game and tries to mouth it whenever I brush her. I switch back & forth between the two of them.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I want to get one sometime soon. I got a Furminator for my cat a while ago and I hate that thing. Biggest waste of money ever, and screwed up some of Sydney's coat for a little while.


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

Love them! It pulls hair up really well and then I use a shedding blade to pull it all off of Deeks. Deeks loves to be groomed too which is a complete bonus!


----------



## pomergranate (Jun 20, 2011)

this is an awesome tool groomers treasured at petco when i worked there. the furminator often tore up the skin of the dogs becuase if it cant cut the hair it pulls it out. but this is awesome i loved it


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

I love zoom grooms. I was introduced to them because well I use them at work grooming! And I love em more than the rake and so do dogs. I also injoy the fact I can use them in and out of the tub. The furminators are awsome tools! But the thing is you can't use them on all coat types so people really shouldn't be discouraged by them. I always recommened if you are gonna buy a furm at petco or petsmart go into the grooming salon and ask one of the groomers to test theirs on your dog. In front of you and then you can help decide if its worth the purchase or not. Even with some breeds same breed dogs their coats are different and that tool can't be used. 

But yes I love the zoom groom! Funny thing is tho?
I can't use it on my pit bull because his hair is so fine its to much for his skin/fur.


----------

